# scariest moments after landing



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

For all the people who are due to landlane: I thought it would be an idea for all of who have landed and settled to tell us about the scariest moments where you thought S!!! HAVE WE DONE THE RIGHT THING IN MOVING, might give newcomers an honest insight to what we could go through and what to look out for. 
SO COME ON OLDTIMERS START TYPING AND REMINISCING:ranger: We are all ears to your exploits


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

can't be much scarier than coming from +30ish to -40C (winnipeg) in january. i had that pleasure.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I married a Canadian and I moved here from the US. What I'm going through right now is trying to do the paperwork and being totally overwhelmed and unsure of what to do. I can't pay an immigration service $3000+ to do it for me. I need to be working but I can't do that until I've submitted all the documents. Not knowing where to turn for help and not having a job to help support my family is the scariest thing for me.


----------



## Speedwing1 (Sep 19, 2010)

American_Woman said:


> Well, I married a Canadian and I moved here from the US. What I'm going through right now is trying to do the paperwork and being totally overwhelmed and unsure of what to do. I can't pay an immigration service $3000+ to do it for me. I need to be working but I can't do that until I've submitted all the documents. Not knowing where to turn for help and not having a job to help support my family is the scariest thing for me.




I know it can be scary but in time it'll work itself out. At least your battle is 3/4 way done. I'm in the opposite situation in regard to yours. I was born in England live in Toronto and wanting to live in either Arizona or California. Just not sure how to do it or where to begin???????


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Speedwing1 said:


> I know it can be scary but in time it'll work itself out. At least your battle is 3/4 way done. I'm in the opposite situation in regard to yours. I was born in England live in Toronto and wanting to live in either Arizona or California. Just not sure how to do it or where to begin???????


Hello
How to get into the US, not easy!!
You may already know this by now but basically having done a lot of research into this myself you can either: (please note these are just basic facts)
1) Have a lot of money to invest and buy/invest in a business ( over £200,000 approx figure)
2) Find an American job to sponsor you, usually requires a degree to qualify or relevant/equivalent experience.
3) Marry an American!
It's very tough to get into the US and even if you get a Visa sponsorship you are beholden to that position for at least 6 years and then your job can sponsor you for a green card.
Good luck


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Speedwing1 said:


> I know it can be scary but in time it'll work itself out. At least your battle is 3/4 way done. I'm in the opposite situation in regard to yours. I was born in England live in Toronto and wanting to live in either Arizona or California. Just not sure how to do it or where to begin???????


Obtain Canadian citizenship and then get a job in the US on a TN visa. From there your path can include US permanent residence and maybe even US citizenship.


----------

